
H+Tree – 300% faster index technology [Database Engine] - techaddict009
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix2MFMEGkIg
======
dilithiumhe3
Any technical details? peer reviewed papers? These are very broad claims with
no details. Makes me think this is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.

~~~
hemen
There are more technical details coming out soon. As we release our executable
version of the copy the to market. At the current level the algorithm is kept
as a trade secret.

Thank you

------
ysleepy
What a joke, don't waste your time.

------
gilleain
Related :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10190975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10190975)

~~~
hemen
It is related. The difference is the video denotes higher speed which is on
300%.

------
hemen
Contact hemen@htree.plus for more details Thank you

